# Pec deck single arm feel burn left pec but not right pec...



## talvindog (Aug 10, 2019)

Also single arm left hand pec is easier to do compared to right arm.....i can get buy reps with my left arm but not my right arm...

For example..left arm i can do 12 reps but right arm i can only go do 8 and im done...

I feel the BURN on the left lec but not the right pec...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GearPro (Aug 10, 2019)

I really like single arm on the pec deck. Gives a much more complete range of motion and really hits the muscle in the center of the chest where both pecs come together. One of my favorites.


----------



## talvindog (Aug 10, 2019)

GearPro said:


> I really like single arm on the pec deck. Gives a much more complete range of motion and really hits the muscle in the center of the chest where both pecs come together. One of my favorites.


Oh thanks for answering my question....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## danieltx (Aug 10, 2019)

Adjust your right arm positioning until you feel the burn. There's no simple answer, you just have to trial and error it until you find the right position so you feel the right pec working.

I have long arms and my right is slightly longer than my left, very slightly, but even that causes me to use slightly altered form and range of motion on single arm exercises to get the same feel as my left side.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 10, 2019)

talvindog said:


> Also single arm left hand pec is easier to do compared to right arm.....i can get buy reps with my left arm but not my right arm...
> 
> For example..left arm i can do 12 reps but right arm i can only go do 8 and im done...
> 
> ...



We all have a strong ***inate side so this really isn't that uncommon.Train using only iso lateral movements for awhile. DB bench press, DB flyes. Sometimes those pec decs don't distribute the weight evenly.


----------



## SURGE (Aug 11, 2019)

It could just be you are stronger on one side as it's your ***inant side. Most people have imbalances and it can effect the mind/muscle connection. Do you feel any discomfort on your weaker side? How is your range of motion for both sides? I would add more unilateral movements and try to get both sides more balanced. Maybe even add an extra set on for your weaker side.


----------



## Viking (Aug 14, 2019)

SURGE said:


> It could just be you are stronger on one side as it's your ***inant side. Most people have imbalances and it can effect the mind/muscle connection. Do you feel any discomfort on your weaker side? How is your range of motion for both sides? I would add more unilateral movements and try to get both sides more balanced. Maybe even add an extra set on for your weaker side.



:yeahthat:

Is your left pec bigger than your right? If you have a strength imbalance I would do more one armed movements. Try and get your rigth side on par with the left.


----------



## GearPro (Aug 15, 2019)

talvindog said:


> Oh thanks for answering my question....



I must not have realized you were asking question, considering there’s not a single question mark anywhere in your post. Here’s a couple extra incase you ran out. 

???????????? 

Take as many as you need.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 15, 2019)

Guess the word ***inate isn't allowed


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 9, 2019)

He posts doesn't ask a question then gets pissed off and doesn't come back  It must be a connection problem. For pec deck I find it more awkward doing it one arm at a time especially when going heavy. I use both but make sure I get a deep stretch and a strong contraction with a pause. I also like cable flyes on a bench with the cables at the bottom.


----------



## GearPro (Sep 10, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> He posts doesn't ask a question then gets pissed off and doesn't come back  It must be a connection problem. For pec deck I find it more awkward doing it one arm at a time especially when going heavy. I use both but make sure I get a deep stretch and a strong contraction with a pause. I also like cable flyes on a bench with the cables at the bottom.



Personally, I wouldn’t do “heavy” single arm on the pec deck. I feel like you can actually accomplish more by lowering the weight and getting a really deep, almost past full ROM motion contraction. Focus on getting your elbow as close to or even past center line as possible. Just my 2 cents


----------



## jameskotler (Oct 15, 2019)

talvindog said:


> Also single arm left hand pec is easier to do compared to right arm.....i can get buy reps with my left arm but not my right arm...
> 
> For example..left arm i can do 12 reps but right arm i can only go do 8 and im done...
> 
> ...



Maybe you use your left hand more than your right hand. It can be the reason. It happens to most of the people.


----------

